# Best tyre cleaner



## cachophrastus

Hi all,

First post. What is the best tyre cleaner? I rustproof Land Rovers and valet and detail them very carefully after cleaning off the overspray. I take pictures and post them on my website. (I won't post a link because it's probably not allowed, especially in the first post.)

At the moment I use a white spirit soaked rag and find that that works quite well then I use Carplan's shine afterwards.. This seems to make the tyres look a little less grey but doesn't give a huge amount of shine.

At a hand car wash place in town I noticed that they were using some kind of solvent stuff and it seemed to work well. What is it?

Cheers Chris


----------



## DLGWRX02

Depending on just how soiled the tyres are, I just used a normal APC, all purpose cleaner, at different concentrations using a mixture of good brushes to work it in. Once rinsed and dried off I use Autosmart Highstyle (my preference). Different methods of application with highstyle leaves you with different finishes, I.e brush on leaves them wet look and glossy, (but can cause sling if over applied), spray on to an microfibre pad and smear on leaves them almost satin, or smear on and buff off leaves them black matte.


----------



## c87reed

Welcome. Start with any decent all purpose cleaner such as Bilt Hamber Surfex. It'll come in handy for cleaning the Land Rovers too.


----------



## dchapman88

I use APC on lightly soiled tyres 
But I've never used anything quite as good as this for a deep clean

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=891


----------



## tosh

I used to use Carplan all the time; Tyre Slik I think it’s called. 

The solvent cleaner you’re using probably isn’t doing the tyres any good; there are many degreasers on the market. 

The best is probably a dedicated tyre/rubber cleaner; search for Adams Tyre Cleaner or Tuf Shine Tire Cleaner. But try a degreaser if you have one already. 

If you’re not getting the results you want from Tyre Slik, then be aware that different makes of Tyre absorb the dressing differently, so you’ll get different results depending on the Tyre. 

Dealerships and the like use solvent type dressings on tyres; if you’re after that look, see if you can find a small bottle of Autosmart Highstyle or AutoGlym Rubber Cleaner (it’s a dressing); they come in 5L tins so it’s a bit much if you don’t like it. 

The other type of dressing is water based. Doesn’t last in the rain at all, but I still come back to 3M tyre restorer; gives a really satin new look to tyres. If you layer it, and let the second layer dry, it’s quite glossy for the first day. 

But two layers of tyre Slik should get the results you’re looking for, even just for the pictures. I’ve found it lasts quite well, especially in this weather (and it’s cheap and available everywhere). Wipe around the first layer with a sponge after you spray. Leave the second layer on top to dry itself and it should give a glossy look.


----------



## Rob D 88

Adams Tyre & Rubber is the best I have used by a long way too!

Rob


----------



## smarty5927

I use Tuf Shine Tyre cleaner and it does an excellent job, not sure what’s in it but it does seem to do a better job than most APCs, that said Bilt Hamber Surfex HD gave it good run, and also a fair bit cheaper.

John


----------



## DrH

You could try Autoglym Engine degreaser.


----------



## MSwiss

I use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD diluted down, does great job and is pretty cost effective. I have heard Adams is brilliant but I haven't used it personally.


----------



## cleslie

Surfex HD or Britemax Grime Out best for those dirty jobs.


----------



## Jack R

As above I now use Adams tyre and rubber cleaner, excellent stuff.


----------



## wish wash

I want to try the Adams tyre and rubber cleaner, but I think what makes this so special over a APC.


----------



## Jack R

It’s so easy to use, just spray on it then starts to turn brown and after a couple of mins and quick scrub with a brush then rinse and that’s it. Tires then look brand new with a deep Matt black finish. There’s not even any need to add anything more if you don’t want to but I finish off with either Adams VRT or Adams tyre shine


----------



## dchapman88

wish wash said:


> I want to try the Adams tyre and rubber cleaner, but I think what makes this so special over a APC.


If I'm not right in saying the Mother Tyre Renew is cheaper than the Adams and does the same job??!!


----------



## Brian1612

wish wash said:


> I want to try the Adams tyre and rubber cleaner, but I think what makes this so special over a APC.


The answer is nothing. At least that was the conclusion I came to from testing it against a good degreaser/APC.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Brian1612 said:


> The answer is nothing. At least that was the conclusion I came to from testing it against a good degreaser/APC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Behave!! Lol
I've never had the same results from an APC than I have from a dedicated tyre cleaner


----------



## donnyboy

https://www.therange.co.uk/househol...MIhIaB183Y3AIVzL_tCh1Wcw0HEAQYASABEgI_4vD_BwE

Great on tyres, door jams, plastics etc.

Mix it 50/50 and its great for dried on bugs too!!

Available in Tesco and other shops.


----------



## Brian1612

dchapman88 said:


> Behave!! Lol
> I've never had the same results from an APC than I have from a dedicated tyre cleaner


Try surfex neat or 1:1 with water dchapman and see how much it removes in comparison. I done two tyres and alternated the order in which both where used. On the 2nd clean both removed little to nothing judging by the foam colour which to me tells me both cleaned just as well as each other. Difference is Surfex is massively cheaper and can be diluted a little without losing performance when compared to a neat rubber cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Brian1612 said:


> Try surfex neat or 1:1 with water dchapman and see how much it removes in comparison. I done two tyres and alternated the order in which both where used. On the 2nd clean both removed little to nothing judging by the foam colour which to me tells me both cleaned just as well as each other. Difference is Surfex is massively cheaper and can be diluted a little without losing performance when compared to a neat rubber cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have used 3 different APC's before on tyres (admittedly not Surfex) and not had as easier ride than I have with Mothers renew

But then again everyone has their own ways and methods


----------



## Brian1612

Just my findings mate using both surfex and adams. Surfex is about as potent as APCs get tbh, it's a bargain for roughly £15 for 5l.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## josje

dash acetone on an old rag and gently sweep. (no scrubbing)


----------



## Fairtony

donnyboy said:


> https://www.therange.co.uk/househol...MIhIaB183Y3AIVzL_tCh1Wcw0HEAQYASABEgI_4vD_BwE
> 
> Great on tyres, door jams, plastics etc.
> 
> Mix it 50/50 and its great for dried on bugs too!!
> 
> Available in Tesco and other shops.


Does this strip LSPs? And are you using it neat on wheels/door jams/plastics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Best I have used was AS smart wheels diluted 4 to 1 worked great


----------



## pugoman

Another vote for Surfex HD.


----------



## Fairtony

I’m loving Elbow Grease atm for wheel/tyre cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy

Fairtony said:


> Does this strip LSPs? And are you using it neat on wheels/door jams/plastics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mix it 50/50 for door jams and plastics. Use it neat on tyres and stubborn marks.

Not sure on LSP, but not seen an issue on the front and mirrors of car I used it.


----------



## RaceGlazer

Originally Race Glaze Whitewall Cleaner was marketed as a general tyre cleaner, as it removes the browning that affects black tyres under UV.
But we found it was bought almost exclusively by whitewall owners, who buy it in droves, so renamed it - though still works just as well on black tyres.
Its alkali blend so not solvent based, so you'll not suffer from consistent use. I use it on my cars which do include a Range Rover.
Try some !


----------



## samsdetailing

We had this asked pretty frequently so we just named ours 'Tyre Dressing Stripper' :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

The best by quiet a way we’ve tested is Tuf Shine Tyre cleaner. You’ll see the gunk running off.


----------



## RobZ635i

Guys, who cleans his tires with rim cleaner? AF Imperial 1:10 here ! or ... Autoglym Interior Shampoo! And yes it works well haha


----------



## Radish293

I find that Koch Chemie Green star is one of the most versatile APC’s around. I use it at three dilution ratios tyres 1:10 works well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

APCs usually work well in cleaning tyres. An old trick that makes tyres look like new is to go over the tyre sidewall with a rag soaked in paint thinners. My dad taught me that trick 30 years ago. 
Please see link below from Sweet Project Cars regarding the paint thinners trick


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Can someone kindly translate "Lacquer Thinner" please? Sounds pretty fierce!



> Lacquer thinner (courtesy of Wikipedia)
> Lacquer thinner is usually a mixture of solvents able to dissolve a number of different resins or plastics used in modern lacquer. Previously, lacquer thinners frequently contained alkyl esters like butyl or amyl acetate, ketones like acetone or methyl ethyl ketone, aromatic hydrocarbons like toluene, ethers such as glycol cellosolves, and/or alcohols.


Is this just normal paint thinners?


----------



## Jack R

Cy-Zuki said:


> Can someone kindly translate "Lacquer Thinner" please? Sounds pretty fierce!
> 
> Is this just normal paint thinners?


Surly the thinners will attack the rubber over time and lead to premature failure???


----------



## Carlos Fandango

I haven't experienced deterioration on any of my tyres that I have cleaned using paint thinners. I don't use thinners every time I clean my tyres only if they have bad road grime that APC doesn't shift.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Using thinners would worry me. Can you dilute thinners - my guess is that you cannot?


----------



## BaileyA3

Most the time I just use my wheel cleaner (angel wax bilberry) and it does an adequate job of cleaning the tyre but if it's really dirty I find it can leave the tyre wall looking brown, on these occasions I use Koch chemie green star and am left with a squeaky clean tyre every time.


----------



## suspal

There are several cleaners for tyres that I could mention and the same goes for dressings, it all boils down to budget and expectations.
If you're not looking to break the bank then there's no point looking beyond Bilt Hamber's Surfex for a cleaner which has many uses.
Autosmart Highstyle, Autoglym Rubber cleaner and Espuma RD50 and Trafalgar's super rubber dressing for tyre dressings aren't expensive compared with other potions.
Tosh nailed it in his post.


----------



## walfice

I find Surfex best for Cleaning tyres


----------

